# Xeon Silver 4110 is very slow



## hglee (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi,

We upgraded our server to Xeon Silver 4110 but it is very slow.

For example, kernel build time takes x3 than old machine.

sysctl shows it runs on turbo mode while build kernel.


```
dev.cpu.0.cx_method: C1/mwait/hwc
dev.cpu.0.cx_usage_counters: 1342218
dev.cpu.0.cx_usage: 100.00% last 3633us
dev.cpu.0.cx_lowest: C1
dev.cpu.0.cx_supported: C1/1/1
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 2101/85000 2100/85000 2000/79832 1900/74769 1800/69807 1700/64943 1600/60980 1500/56304 1400/51725 1300/47242 1200/43620 1100/39319 1000/35111 900/30996 800/27703
dev.cpu.0.freq: 2101
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 41.0C
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.throttle_log: 0
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.tjmax: 90.0C
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.resolution: 1
dev.cpu.0.coretemp.delta: 49
dev.cpu.0.%domain: 0
dev.cpu.0.%parent: acpi0
dev.cpu.0.%pnpinfo: _HID=ACPI0007 _UID=0
dev.cpu.0.%location: handle=\_SB_.SCK0.CP00 _PXM=0
dev.cpu.0.%driver: cpu
dev.cpu.0.%desc: ACPI CPU
```

How can I tuning this?


*1. New Xeon Silver 4110*

 - FreeBSD 12.2 stable 
 - Xeon(R) Silver 4110 CPU @ 2.10GHz 8C/16T 1 CPU
 - RAM 32 GB
 - INTEL SSDSC2BB480G7 UFS

 - time make -j16 buildkernel


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel build for GENERIC completed on Wed Jan  6 14:33:04 KST 2021
--------------------------------------------------------------
33296.789u 7207.893s 45:07.57 1495.9%   50355+3075k 13984+48573io 7908pf+0w
```

 - time make -j8 buildkernel


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel build for GENERIC completed on Wed Jan  6 15:09:17 KST 2021
--------------------------------------------------------------
12733.850u 3645.239s 34:04.13 801.2%    48290+3015k 358+46170io 0pf+0w
```

 - time make -j4 buildkernel


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel build for GENERIC completed on Wed Jan  6 15:37:51 KST 2021
--------------------------------------------------------------
4694.428u 1364.621s 24:48.18 407.1%     47794+3026k 281+40794io 0pf+0w
```


*2. Old Xeon 1220*

 - FreeBSD 12.2 stable 
 - Xeon(R) CPU E3-1220L V2 @ 2.30GHz  2C/4T 1 CPU
 - RAM 16 GB
 - CT250MX500SSD1 UFS

 - time make -j4 buildkernel


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel build for GENERIC completed on Wed Jan  6 14:03:29 KST 2021
--------------------------------------------------------------
3645.986u 234.183s 16:22.33 394.9%      53244+3286k 20188+34168io 9376pf+0w
```


----------



## hglee (Mar 9, 2021)

Solved after change memory to full channel (6ch).

Before: 16 GB x 2ch
After: 8 GB x 6ch


```
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel build for GENERIC-NODEBUG completed on Tue Mar  9 20:22:05 KST 2021
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> Kernel(s)  GENERIC-NODEBUG built in 264 seconds, ncpu: 16, make -j16
--------------------------------------------------------------
3807.608u 159.487s 4:24.18 1501.6%      63570+686k 711+14677io 4pf+0w
```

See this about memory: https://lenovopress.com/lp0742-intel-xeon-scalable-family-balanced-memory-configurations


----------

